# xplorer font hub seals?



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Any tips on replaceing the front hub seals. I heated the hub with a heat gun and got them out, but how do you put the new ones in. They look so flimsy with no way to drive em in. The bike is a 2000 Xplorer. Oh the P/N of the seal is 3610019
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The inside seal? Big green one? Its easy just lube the outside of it real good, and lay it in there nice and flat, lay a 2x4 across it or something similar and tap it in w/ a hammer. Make sure you get the edge nice and flush w/ the back of the hub.

I changed them many times on my Xpedition w/o and problems.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Not sure about this it's a friends machine. I will go see it myself this afternoon. Iknow the local Polaris shop wanted like $259.00 even if he put the hub on the counter. The book says to heat the hub to remove and install. He said he used his heat gun to get the old out. Popped right out after a little heat. So do you heat it again before whackin it with the 2x4. Humor that . I did understannd you.
Jim


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob. Mine use to tap in real easy after I rubbed the outside with a little oil. Make sure you clean/wipe the inside of the hub real well though, to make sure there isnt any debris in it where the seal is going to sit.


----------

